# Chomp! (If blood disturbs you don't look)



## hooperj14 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I was fishing one of my secret spots here in tn yesterday afternoon and tearing them up on a sara spook. I had just real realeased about a 3.5 pound bass and was rinsing my hands off in the water and i heard a smack and a huge amount of pressure on my index finger. Out of reaction i ripped my hand back revealing a snapping turtle head and the top of his shell. It scared me so bad i slipped off the rock i was standing on and fell in the pond. After scrambling to get back on my feet and on the shore i decided to look at my finger. It (my index finger) was cut about half way through and the skin was peeled off. I count my blessings that I still have a finger because quite frankly i don't know how I would cast a spinning reel without my index finger . 

Have a good day, Jack


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dang that had to hurt - glad you still have all your digits :beer:


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 14, 2012)

:shock: DANG! X2


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2012)

Turtle man.....LIVE ACTION! :lol: 


Glad you still have your digits!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW - that will teach you to wash your hands [-X 


I always think about that whenever I am fishing the weeds - try and keep my stuff away from likely snapper spots


----------



## PitFishin' (Aug 14, 2012)

wow! id say your very fortunate. did it get the nail at all?


----------



## fish devil (Aug 14, 2012)

:twisted: OUCH!!! Could have been much worse for you.


----------



## vahunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Ouch! Me and most other fisherman all rinse our hands in the water. That's a heck of an experience. Glad you can still count to 10


----------



## mcateercustom (Aug 14, 2012)

I think I will just wash mine in the live well from now on!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 14, 2012)

I hope your busy cooking turtle soup!


Thats one nasty picture


----------



## hooperj14 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm bringing a rag from now on haha...somehow it did not get the nail but it cut all the way around up to it.


----------



## Gramps50 (Aug 14, 2012)

That had to hurt, glad it wasn't worse and your still have all your pinkies. Hope the snapper can't snap anyone else.

Think I'll just leave my hands dirty and wash them when I get home.


----------



## DocWatson (Aug 15, 2012)

Ouch !!!! Don't tell me where your secret spot is, OK ??? :wink:


----------



## overboard (Aug 15, 2012)

DARN! Who would expect that to happen? Glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 15, 2012)

What are the odds of that happening?

Glad you survived with all your fingers.


----------



## Rippen Lips (Aug 15, 2012)

Jim said:
 

> Turtle man.....LIVE ACTION! :lol:
> 
> 
> Glad you still have your digits!


HAHA thats the first thing that popped into my head


----------



## 200racing (Aug 15, 2012)

good thing you weren't skinny dipping :-# :mrgreen: 

glad your healing up...


----------



## theyyounggun (Aug 16, 2012)

Rippen Lips said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Turtle man.....LIVE ACTION! :lol:
> ...


LIVE ACTION!



glad you still have all of em! You may of been using a push buttom for the rest of your life!


----------



## shamoo (Aug 17, 2012)

Thats CRAZY!!!!!!!,


----------



## Gear Dog (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow that is nuts. Lucky you reacted quick enough.


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 18, 2012)

A close call for sure, glad you were lucky =D>


----------

